# Keynote Tomorrow: What Time?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Again.. preferably in Atlantic (Maritimes) Time..


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I am anxious to order a new PowerBook for sure.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I am anxious to order a new PowerBook for sure.


I'm itching for one too.....but I'd have to sell my ibook...and probably add some extra dough $$$$....We'll see though....


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

What are they going to throw in to make the new Powerbooks attractive enough to not wait for the MacTels?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Way to answer the question. 

Off-topic like the rest of you, however, I'm anxious to see what a revamped PowerBook G4 will be like.. and if it'll look different. Although, the best part would be if the PowerBooks had larger resolutions without changing the physical size of the display.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Lars said:


> Way to answer the question.
> 
> Off-topic like the rest of you, however, I'm anxious to see what a revamped PowerBook G4 will be like.. and if it'll look different. Although, the best part would be if the PowerBooks had larger resolutions without changing the physical size of the display.


This may sound minor, but on my wish list, I hope backlit keyboards become standard across the line! It's one of the coolest features of the powerbook. Hopefully the new Powerbook will be dent-resistant....somehow...Maybe an integrated isight like the imac? Hopefully a glowing apple that changes colours every few seconds....that last one probably won't happen! But it would be cool if it did!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Bill Baroud said:


> What are they going to throw in to make the new Powerbooks attractive enough to not wait for the MacTels?


Apple is going to add enough power to last until NEXT SPRING or SUMMER of 2006 before the next Powerbook line up is ready for the Intel chips. So you will be waiting quite a long time for that MacIntel Powerbook to come around. The only question is, how long can you wait?


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> Apple is going to add enough power to last until NEXT SPRING or SUMMER of 2006 before the next Powerbook line up is ready for the Intel chips. So you will be waiting quite a long time for that MacIntel Powerbook to come around. The only question is, how long can you wait?


So will it just be a speed bump or a major re-design?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Applelover said:


> So will it just be a speed bump or a major re-design?


Speed bump, if that...

Think of it this way. What competes against a Powerbook? nothing. Consumers have no choice when it comes to buying an Apple portable. It is Powerbook or iBook. That's it.

What incentive does Apple have at this moment of time to revamp the Powerbook line ahead of the Mactel release next summer? 

Some may argue that PC laptops are technologically ahead of the game, however at this point if the laptop has wifi, BT, a good size drive and plenty of ram it will be fine for most users and at this point PC laptops still don't run OSX (in any supported manner).


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

How about adding one of those shiney displays (like Sony & Toshiba)... I put a piece of cellophane over my 15" display and boy did it ever liven up the image!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> What incentive does Apple have at this moment of time to revamp the Powerbook line ahead of the Mactel release next summer?


Cashflow. I agree, the PBs in many ways are fine machines, but product refreshes are necessary to maintain a flow of orders.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Pelao said:


> Cashflow. I agree, the PBs in many ways are fine machines, but product refreshes are necessary to maintain a flow of orders.


Don't get me wrong, you absolutely have to refresh the product, however in this case Apple made a HUGE mistake. They know it, everyone knows it. As soon as they put a date to the release of the Mactel they effectively killed their hardware channel for upgrades.

Sure they will get new users coming over from "HALO"'d cross sales from people who are happy with their iPod. But the power users (the ones who buy 17" Powerbooks) they will be waiting til next summer for their Mactel books.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

First, my need to replace is now. Second, I'm not going to be a guinea pig for a Rev. A Macintel laptop.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> First, my need to replace is now. Second, I'm not going to be a guinea pig for a Rev. A Macintel laptop.


But what are you going to do? Are you going to replace your powerbook with a PC Laptop?

Apple has no compunction at this time to update their powerbook line. YOU might have a need to update now... but most are waiting for a Mactel.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Applelover said:


> This may sound minor, but on my wish list, I hope backlit keyboards become standard across the line! It's one of the coolest features of the powerbook....


I couldn't agree more!! If the Powerbook is the so-called professional line of laptops, then why don't ALL of them have backlit keyboards?? I've been wanting that feature on my 12" Powerbook...


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

kloan said:


> I I've been wanting that feature on my 12" Powerbook...


Me toooooo. I've wanted a backlit kb in the 12" PB but I guess to the physical size of it...it's hard to fit in there.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Principal said:


> How about adding one of those shiney displays (like Sony & Toshiba)... I put a piece of cellophane over my 15" display and boy did it ever liven up the image!


I used the macally screensavers for a short time on my powerbook. In a dark room the shiny screen looks great, but as soon as you get near a window the glare and reflection is unbearable!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Personally I want to see a new 20" PB! ... And an 8 incher to boot!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Bill Baroud said:


> What are they going to throw in to make the new Powerbooks attractive enough to not wait for the MacTels?


Reliability and stability. Do you think the MacTels will be without flaws in 1st gen? I don't...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm calling for G5s or the Mactels--tomorrow.

Flame away.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I think everybody is calling for them, seeing them is a totally different (and unrealistic, IMHO) story.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

-Edit

It starting at 12:00 EST

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1330


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

ColBalt said:


> -Edit
> 
> It starting at 12:00 EST
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1330



Yippieeeeeeeeee, I can't wait!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> Don't get me wrong, you absolutely have to refresh the product, however in this case Apple made a HUGE mistake. They know it, everyone knows it. As soon as they put a date to the release of the Mactel they effectively killed their hardware channel for upgrades.
> 
> Sure they will get new users coming over from "HALO"'d cross sales from people who are happy with their iPod. But the power users (the ones who buy 17" Powerbooks) they will be waiting til next summer for their Mactel books.


By that analysis, I guess that the power users are not so important then: Apple sold 44% more macs this 3rd quarter (i.e AFTER the intel announcement) than in the 3rd quarter last year.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Since the shipping time for the 12" powerbooks stands at 1-3 days and the 15" and 17" PB models are now bumped to a 5-7day wait time for shipping....I would say it's safe to assume...there will be no 12" update...but perhaps a 15" and 17" update?


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I'm calling for G5s or the Mactels--tomorrow.
> 
> Flame away.


 Mactels - not a chance. They could update the timetable, but it would be disastrous to surprise all of their developers (who have made business and development plans based on a 2006 release) and to release a platform with virtually no native commercial software.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Applelover said:


> Since the shipping time for the 12" powerbooks stands at 1-3 days and the 15" and 17" PB models are now bumped to a 5-7day wait time for shipping....I would say it's safe to assume...there will be no 12" update...but perhaps a 15" and 17" update?



There'd better be! I've been waiting for two months for this....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ColBalt said:


> -Edit
> 
> It starting at 12:00 EST
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1330


Which is what Atlantic Time?


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

supposedly it'll be a HUGE photo thing?

the invites were jet black with a big camera on it


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

nxnw said:


> By that analysis, I guess that the power users are not so important then: Apple sold 44% more macs this 3rd quarter (i.e AFTER the intel announcement) than in the 3rd quarter last year.


And most of that I suspect are net new sales as Apple is certainly experiencing a ton of new business being driven from their iPod and retail sales strategy.

Seriously, think about it.

You have a 2004 15" Powerbook running at 1.33 Ghz, unless you are stupid with LOTS of excess cash why would you replace it with a 2005 1.5 Ghz Powerbook?

This all being said, the Apple Insider article looks pretty convincing and it looks like there will be new powerbooks announced tomorrow.

Higher density screens are a reason to upgrade... Kudo's to Apple for pulling off this one... it will likely save their Powerbook bacon.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> Which is what Atlantic Time?


EST = Eastern Standard Time


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> Don't get me wrong, you absolutely have to refresh the product, however in this case Apple made a HUGE mistake. They know it, everyone knows it. As soon as they put a date to the release of the Mactel they effectively killed their hardware channel for upgrades.


Yes, everyone knows that Macintels are coming, and that the YonahBook and/or MemromBooks are going to be much faster than anything based on a G4. That does not mean that everyone is going to wait 6-12 months for these Rev A notebooks.

On these and other forums I visit, there have been many people gnashing their teeth about the lack of an updated powerbook for months. Within my research group alone, there are five of us that will buy *any* updated powerbook (but none of us is willing, having waited this long, to buy last year's powerbook, which is what is currently offered).

Finally, there are several simple updates that Apple can/should/probably-has put into the aging PowerBook line-up to tide the pro-users over until the Macintels (and the Intel-native pro-apps like Photoshop) hit the streets next year. My predictions for tomorrow's Powerbook bump:

CPU: Freescale MPC7448 running at 1.8 and 2.0 GHz (with a rather feeble 200 MHz FSB, but better than the current 167MHz FSB, and big L2/L3 caches will mitigate this problem for the time being)
Memory: DDR2 (because it requires less power and is now cheap)
GPU: ATi Mobility x800 with up to 128 MB vRAM
HD: 100 GB 7200 RPM
HD monitors, backlit keyboards, and built-in iSights across the line (which will no longer include the 12" PowerBook).

Machines like this will sell quite well for the next year, keeping Apple competitive in the notebook market until the Macintels take off next year.

Cheers


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> Seriously, think about it.
> 
> You have a 2004 15" Powerbook running at 1.33 Ghz, unless you are stupid with LOTS of excess cash why would you replace it with a 2005 1.5 Ghz Powerbook?


You make a pretty unreasonable assumption that those in the market for a 1.5 Ghz Powerbook already have a 1.33 Ghz Powerbook. I would venture to say that most people with a current generation powerbook would not be in the market for whatever comes out tomorrow, even it it was MacTel.

The performance benefit to upgrading to tomorrows macs depends on what you ACTUALLY have today.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

PirateMyke said:


> supposedly it'll be a HUGE photo thing?
> 
> the invites were jet black with a big camera on it


Here's my guess:

PowerBook:
1. Integrated iSight into the screen latch. Apple patented such a design recently.
2. Dual-core G4 7448 or 970FX G5
3. DDR2 and PCI-Express video
4. Buh-bye modem, PC card (does anyone use those things?)
5. All ports moved to one side, optical drive to the other
6. "Finger-sensitive" track-button, similar to the Mighty Mouse
7. Some strange change to the audio capabilities, like removing the audio-in and the speakers, and including small external speakers which plug-in to the audio-out or usb2 port.
8. 30" Display output for all PB models
9. FrontRow and PhotoBooth, of course, with remote
10. Some radical resolution change, likely to HD for the 17" PB
11. No updates to the 12" as it will vanish with the "PowerIntelBooks"

PowerMac:
1. 3 GHz dual-core G5
2. PCI-Express, DDR2
3. No modem
4. FrontRow and Apple Remote as BTO
5. Mighty Mouse, of course

Mighty Mouse, Bluetooth Edition
1. duh....
2. Fixed the endless HI problems with the original MM (in my dreams....)

Tiger v10.4.3
1. Interface changes, likely similar to "unified metal"
2. Tiger "slideshow" improved to support movies
3. iLife disbanded:
3a. iPhoto and iTunes now standard with OS X Tiger;
3b. iPhoto updated to support CoreImage and new direct-to-iSight feature;
3c. iMovie/iDVD becomes separate product, with new CoreVideo support;
3d. GarageBand becomes separate product, re-packaged with all add-ons.

Ok, so some of my guesses are kinda out there. Worth hoping for, though....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mikef said:


> I think everybody is calling for them, seeing them is a totally different (and unrealistic, IMHO) story.


You say "unrealistic" like it's a bad thing.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Some people eschew the use of smiley faces. I'm one.




nxnw said:


> Mactels - not a chance. They could update the timetable, but it would be disastrous to surprise all of their developers (who have made business and development plans based on a 2006 release) and to release a platform with virtually no native commercial software.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

I kinda like the camera rumour going around...

Seriously, a powerbook & powertower will be the best bet.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Maybe we'll see an Apple-branded digital camera.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Lars said:


> Maybe we'll see an Apple-branded digital camera.


We've already seen one.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully, this will be a GOOD one! (I am sorry for puttinmg you down, Apple)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The Doug said:


> We've already seen one.


Hahaha, yeah, I was going to post a link to something similiar, but decided not to.  Apple has made quite a few things they've since discontinued.. camera's, printers, PDA's...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Lars said:


> Maybe we'll see an Apple-branded digital camera.


I'd like to think that Apple is smart enough to stay out of a sector they have no business in.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Lars said:


> Maybe we'll see an Apple-branded digital camera.


I hope not. Many camera companies already produce excellent gear. I'm on my second Canon myself.

Unless Apple can make a camera as impressive as the iPod, they should stay way.

Please, no Apple-branded camera or cellphone or PDA or TV or sex-toys. Just stay outta the congested markets altogether. Make me another great PowerBook with another great OS and I will luv ya forever.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe a few sex-toys, but thats all! Nah, I want lower prices on everything!


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Maybe a few sex-toys, but thats all! Nah, I want lower prices on everything!


Aren't you about 12? You shouldn't even know what a sex-toy is. LOL


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

LOL. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, maybe a Mighty Mouse with force-feedback that you can activate with the squeeze-buttons. Harder the squeeze, stronger the vibrations. Then the Apple Stores will really fill up gals.... 

Rip. Mix. Burn. --->>> Squeeze. Stroke. Smile.

(Yes, Steve, I'm available for a marketing position at Apple. When should I start?)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I love comments like this:

*You have a 2004 15" Powerbook running at 1.33 Ghz, unless you are stupid with LOTS of excess cash why would you replace it with a 2005 1.5 Ghz Powerbook?

I would venture to say that most people with a current generation powerbook would not be in the market for whatever comes out tomorrow...*

Can anyone say, Pam's powerbook will be up for sale first thing in the morning?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Pam's powerbook will be up for sale first thing in the morning.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that's the way of the land. 

I'll be one of the stupids watching tomorrow's powerbook release.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Pamela said:


> I love comments like this:
> 
> *You have a 2004 15" Powerbook running at 1.33 Ghz, unless you are stupid with LOTS of excess cash why would you replace it with a 2005 1.5 Ghz Powerbook?
> 
> ...


Pam.. I wish I had your cash flow


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Me too 

But I'm a low maintenance woman. I don't spend money on anything else so I don't feel bad spending a little on something I use 60 hours a week.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've $3500 earmarked for a new Powerbook, so I'm ready to ka-ching along with Pamela at 12:59pm EST.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Any thoughts on what the price will be gmark?


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I think that it is time for me to upgrade from my trusty Powerbook 145 to something a little more this century.

Think it would be cool to have a dual core processor and true HD screen, and maybe faster memory, frontside bus, hard drive etc. but keep the modem as I travel to backwoods Ontario to work (geology) and phone access gives me the internet, and thus e-mail.

Cheers

Caveman at Large


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Jeez, caveman. Apt nickname, considering the cultural shock you'd experience going from the PB 145 to a G4 15"!!

...I still have a soft spot for the old 1xx series... *snif*.... good times...


M


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

bryanc said:


> ... My predictions for tomorrow's Powerbook bump:
> 
> CPU: Freescale MPC7448 running at 1.8 and 2.0 GHz (with a rather feeble 200 MHz FSB, but better than the current 167MHz FSB, and big L2/L3 caches will mitigate this problem for the time being)
> Memory: DDR2 (because it requires less power and is now cheap)
> ...


Bryanc, I agree with a lot of your Powerbook prediction, but I feel like the big news will be in new PowerMac releases. Something of dual core 3 Gigs or higher. The rumours about PowerMacs have been buzzing for a couple of months now. 
Plus, I think the Powerbooks will incorporate a lot of what you've described, but will be G5. But I don't know how they'll deal with heat. So maybe they won't be G5. I'm vacillating.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> ... eschew ...


You can hardly go wrong when you use "eschew" in a sentence.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*I just posted this on MacRumors*

I talked with my wife about the swirling MacRumors over dinner, and she had an interesting thought:

iTunes is a content *distribution* system as much as a content-management system.

What if the new iPhoto was similarly linked to Apple's servers, allowing them to get into the stock-photography business? The new iPhoto allows Photographers to not only manage their libraries of images and do minor-retouching, but also to upload their collections (as full size images ready to use) to Apple's iPhoto server-farm (either free or for a modest fee) and then charges commission on all downloads made through their service. The advantage to the photographer is centralized global distribution with high visibility, easy searching, and easy/integrated management with software on their Mac. The advantage to the photoeditor is a great search engine, low cost, high availability, and single provider. The advantage to Apple, is the revenue generated by the service, the fact that every photographer will need a Mac to use it, and even more visibility. Everyone wins.

Whadayathink?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I think your wife is pretty smart.

[edit] Just had a thought. What if the rapid switch to iTunes 6 is because iTunes was internally re-tooled to act as a content-distribution system for other apps as well as itself. Thus, iPhoto and QuickTime can now link into it and use FairPlay, OneClick, etc?

Apple is issuing the "special announcements" in an oddly-spaced way. I think the last iTunes 5 update was late because the iPod nano wasn't ready, and the iTunes 6 update was early because Apple decided to go with only 1 content provider at the last minute. That allowed them to squeeze in greater iPhoto/iTunes integration in time for this photography event.

Now I am really excited.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Pamela said:


> I love comments like this:
> 
> *I would venture to say that most people with a current generation powerbook would not be in the market for whatever comes out tomorrow...*
> 
> Can anyone say, Pam's powerbook will be up for sale first thing in the morning?


I said "most people". You're special.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Are most of you sure that you want a Powerbook and not an XServe system? OMG, the specs some of you quoted is unreal in laptop specs in my opinion. Dual Core systems? HD driven monitors? Let me guess the battery performance on the specs on the previous pages is like 30 minutes? 

Perhaps Apple should bring out the MacIntel Powerbook next year with a P6 chip and have the PowerMacs only at a P4 eh?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Lars: Not sure if they taught you this in school out on the East Coast, but here is a Time Zone Map of Canada for the future Keynote Times for Atlantic Canada  The link also has the Time Zones for EST as we are still in DST until the end of the month.

http://www.canadainfolink.ca/TZ01SSE.jpg

Have fun learning the different zones and their times from where you live.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

MacGYVER said:


> Lars: Not sure if they taught you this in school out on the East Coast, but here is a Time Zone Map of Canada for the future Keynote Times for Atlantic Canada  The link also has the Time Zones for EST as we are still in DST until the end of the month.
> 
> http://www.canadainfolink.ca/TZ01SSE.jpg
> 
> Have fun learning the different zones and their times from where you live.



Ahhh! A snotty man - right after my own heart!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hehehe.... Well this is the SECOND post from Lars asking what time Apple's Keynote will be  . I am just getting him prepared for when Apple has its next Keynote in January


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ahaha.. snap


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

kloan said:


> ahaha.. snap


You ok there Kloan? That snap didn't sound like it came from a good spot!


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

1hr and 43min to go!!!! It feels like xmas all over again!!!!!!


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Will there will be live updates from sites such as www.thinksecret.com for this event?
Hopefully the event will be in a wirelese reception-friendly zone so we can updates as the event happens ;-)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Applelover - The event is in the Jacob K. Javits Center in NYC. It'll have some coverage someway, your best bet is to keep an eye on MacCentral, MacNN, or MacRumors for live coverage. Traditionally they always provide some.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

It's 12:00pm! And so it begins....waits patiently by computer refreshing apple.ca, lol


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

I'm here with you Applelover!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I can smell 'em already....


M


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMM chrome powerbook..I wish


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

12:13 and nothing yet. Where's my intel PB ?


----------



## Totalshock (Feb 9, 2004)

Maccentral would be your first choice here... they're the first I've seen with pseudo-live updates.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

New PB's announced. 15' & 17" High Resolution. 17" same as 20inch Cinema Display !


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

AC_99 said:


> New PB's announced. 15' & 17" High Resolution. 17" same as 20inch Cinema Display !


Ok who wants my ibook? It's going up for sale as soon as the event is over!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/10/19/liveupdate/index.php

Edit: DUAL CORE! (powermacs)


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Superdrive is now standard across the line! Wooohoooo


----------



## Totalshock (Feb 9, 2004)

*The perils of posting live*

According to Maccentral:

"Prices start at $1,499 for the 2-inch model..."

Holy crap, that's one serious kick-ass ultraportable! With SuperDrive no less!


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

I wonder what these prices translate to in Canada?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Totalshock said:


> According to Maccentral:
> 
> "Prices start at $1,499 for the 2-inch model..."
> 
> Holy crap, that's one serious kick-ass ultraportable! With SuperDrive no less!



LOL! I suspect a typo there Totalshock.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*Live Link..*

http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/10/19/liveupdate/index.php


SNAFU G6


----------



## Totalshock (Feb 9, 2004)

singingcrow said:


> LOL! I suspect a typo there Totalshock.


MacCentral now says 12-inch. This is AMAZING. It's not even a Steve Jobs keynote, and already, in the half-hour since it was introduced, this product has been upgraded to feature 10 more inches of diagonal screen space for the same price.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Price drops on the 23- and 30-inch Cinema Displays.. nice.. 

And! Aperture. Photographers, say hello.  Wicked.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

This is so much more exciting then the video ipod!


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*'Bout Time! *

Aperture

Apple's vice president of Applications Marketing, Rob Schoeben, next took the stage to talk about some of the challenges now facing digital photographers: Culling through media cards, retouching images, delivering on tight deadlines.

"Post production is a seamless extension of the creative process, not an afterthought," said Schoeben.

Schoeben explained that photographers lack a solution like Final Cut Pro. Enter Aperture, Apple's "first all in one post production tool for photographers."

Built specifically for pro photographers, Aperture features and end-to-end RAW workflow, and makes RAW as easy to work with as JPEG, according to Schoeben.

A feature called Stacks lets photographers group sequences of shots together based on the time between shutter clicks. The software features a full-screen workspace and a completely editable environment that can span multi-image displays.

A multi-image viewer lets you check images side-by side, up to 10 or 12 on a side, at magnifications up to 800 percent.

Aperture also sports essential tools like red-eye reduction, cropping, straightening and more, and features a non-destructive workflow and versioning capabilities.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Notice how the CPU on the powerbook hasn't even been mentioned? Could it be that there isn't even a speed bump? The reason Apple is going to Intel becomes ever clearer.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Notice how the CPU on the powerbook hasn't even been mentioned? Could it be that there isn't even a speed bump? The reason Apple is going to Intel becomes ever clearer.


Yup. We noticed.

s.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Notice how the CPU on the powerbook hasn't even been mentioned? Could it be that there isn't even a speed bump? The reason Apple is going to Intel becomes ever clearer.


Agreed. It looks like there wasn't even a minor bump which is pretty disapointing. I will still be returning my 12" that I purchaseda week ago for one of the new 15's. Speed bump would of definitely been nice even if it was minor.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I wonder if the max ram on the 15" and 17" will be 2gb or 2.5gb? Hmmm...I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

They're updating the store as we speak/write!

Don't they have to update cpu to deal with HD (remember I'm ignorant when it comes to this stuff) ?

There must be an upgraded video card, non?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/10/19/liveupdate/index.php

RSS: feed://www.engadget.com/rss.xml


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> They're updating the store as we speak/write!
> 
> Don't they have to update cpu to deal with HD (remember I'm ignorant when it comes to this stuff) ?
> 
> There must be an upgraded video card, non?


Looks like they must have upgraded the Video Card to support the 30"


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Store is up.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Pricing for PowerBooks:

12" $1,799.00 NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200 graphics card with 64MB DDR memory 

15" $2399.00 ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 graphics card with 128MB DDR memory

17" $2,999.00 ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 graphics card with 128MB DDR memory

I like that the priced went way down.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The graphics chip wasn't upgraded.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

There are several tweaks and added value on the PB. Better video, faster RAM, better battery, DL superdrive, better battery. OTOH, I see no reference to either a modem or an expansion slot - so those may be gone.... Nope, looks like they're still there, according to the detailed comparison between the ibook and powerbook.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yay Yay


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

If you go to the store and look at the options both the 15" and 17" give you the option of having a 100GB Ultra ATA 7200 HD instead of the 120 GB Ultra ATA 5400, for the same price.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

7200, wow!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> The graphics chip wasn't upgraded.


Was. Doubled from 64MB to 128MB.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Not really. The combo drive version was. The Superdrive version stayed the same.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> Not really. The combo drive version was. The Superdrive version stayed the same.


 combo drives are no longer an option on the PBs, correct?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

comprehab said:


> combo drives are no longer an option on the PBs, correct?


Actually, it look like you can do a downgrade for $60 less. Definitely not worth it, inless you have something against having a superdrive.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

i wish they would give the poor 12"s 128mb of V ram  AND why don't we get gigabit ethernet!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

nxnw said:


> Was. Doubled from 64MB to 128MB.


Hardly. It's stil 64 MB on the 12-inch model, and 128 MB on the 15/17-inch models was always a BTO (15-inch) or standard (17-inch). And it's still the 'ol 9700 chip powering it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yorkdale only has the 15" Powerbooks in stock. No ETA on the 17" which I want.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, let's wait another 10 minutes and see.



gmark2000 said:


> Yorkdale only has the 15" Powerbooks in stock. No ETA on the 17" which I want.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

How in 10 minutes? I just got off the phone with them and they said they only have the new 15-inchers.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

singingcrow said:


> Pricing for PowerBooks:
> 
> 12" $1,799.00 NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200 graphics card with 64MB DDR memory
> 
> ...


Education prices are terrific too.
12" - C$1699.00
15" - C$2199.00
17" - C$2799.00


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> Hardly. It's stil 64 MB on the 12-inch model, and 128 MB on the 15/17-inch models was always a BTO (15-inch) or standard (17-inch). And it's still the 'ol 9700 chip powering it.


Sorry, I was focussed on the 15".

17": Yup, same video as before.

15": I will correct my previous comment: better STANDARD video.

12": The model that wasn't upgraded today still has the same video as before it wasn't upgraded today.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

The Great SNAFU said:


> A feature called Stacks lets photographers group sequences of shots together based on the time between shutter clicks. The software features a full-screen workspace and a completely editable environment that can span multi-image displays.


Is this "Piles?" We heard about Piles thru the rumor-web about a year ago. Piles = Expose or Stacks?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Let's see how I did:



lpkmckenna said:


> PowerBook:
> 1. Integrated iSight into the screen latch. Apple patented such a design recently.
> 2. Dual-core G4 7448 or 970FX G5
> 3. DDR2 and PCI-Express video
> ...


Looks like was Apple does and what I want are very different....


----------

